# Efecto Dzhanibekov de los objetos en rotación



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## capitanp (Mar 31, 2020)

parece que youtube nos recomienda lo mismo cuando ya vimos todo





						Películas que te hayan gustado y que deseas recomendar:
					

NO .. no me ha gustado esa sensacion......... esa sensacion de poder "destrozar" a ese vecino/a insoportable... de poder DEVORAR a cada hdp con el que te cruzas... ese PODER que podes usar libremente y sin remordimientos y no como los tontines super heroes....  y luego NO soñe  con tener a ese...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2020)

No entiendo la relación    🤷‍♂️


----------



## capitanp (Abr 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No entiendo la relación    🤷‍♂️


 es la pelicula salyut 7 donde se descubrio el fenomeno


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2020)

Ahhh , cierto , ahí lo notaron


----------



## peperc (Abr 1, 2020)

hay una pelicula, de el espacio, que llegan hasta el ultimo planeta de el sistema solar..
me encanto la sensacion, las imagenes..
pero .. "anda a encontrarla ahora"
no recuerdo el titulo.

esta:
( es para mirarla toda y meterse en ella, no pasarla rapido )


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 1, 2020)

Sip, me lo recomendaron el otro día. No lo puse aquí porque pensé que me banearían


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2020)

Entonces no lo dicen para no alarmarnos , pero la tierra pegará una voltereta cada tantos millones de años  🤷‍♂️


----------



## peperc (Abr 2, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Entonces no lo dicen para no alarmarnos , pero la tierra pegará una voltereta cada tantos millones de años  🤷‍♂️


vi un video que explicaba por que NO se comprtan los planetas asi  
*Efecto Dzhanibekov *


aunque, si pueden ocurrir otras "volteretas" .
hoy leia que ahora confirman que en el polo  antes habia un bosque .
asi que ...
quien sabe.
"volteretas de la vida" , quizas mañana nosotors seamos las mascotas de alguna otra especie.
tantas volteretas da la vida:









						▷ El cuento del granjero chino: ¿Por qué no debemos anticiparnos a las consecuencias? ⋆ Rincón de la Psicología
					

Descubre el cuento del granjero chino y su valiosa enseñanza para alcanzar la serenidad en la vida viendo más allá del presente.




					rinconpsicologia.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2020)

Me parece que se marearon los dinosaurios y chau !


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 2, 2020)

No. En el mismo video explica que la tierra no se volteará porque ya está en un eje estable, por eso es achatada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2020)

Sisi , para no asustarnos  , si mal no recuerdo estudiamos que los polos estuvieron cambiados ya  🤷‍♂️


----------



## peperc (Abr 2, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


>



momento angular
energia cinetica
no se que de masas.....

me voy a buscar una de SHREK  o de la era de el hielo
...


----------



## DMLUNA (Abr 3, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> vi un video que explicaba por que NO se comprtan los planetas asi
> *Efecto Dzhanibekov *
> 
> 
> ...


Quien dice que ya no somos mascotas de otra especie.....para pensar ehhh


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 3, 2020)

Yo por si acaso voy a ir asegurando todo para que no se caiga cuando hagamos trompos. 

No entiendo apenas de física (ni de otras cosas) pero mi intuición siempre me ha dejado "ver" lo que pasaría con los metales y diferentes materiales a la hora de manipularlos. Y no veo tan extraño que la tierra se mueva "a su aire". Lo que sí tengo claro es que nosotros no lo veremos.

🤔 🤔 ... Aunque si lo pensamos... el hecho de limitar el movimiento habitual, los desplazamientos de masas y en masa (cuarentena) quizás podría ser causante de algo, no sé el qué pero algo.
Sería un posible tema de estudio.


----------



## peperc (Abr 3, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Yo por si acaso voy a ir asegurando todo para que no se caiga cuando hagamos trompos.
> 
> No entiendo apenas de física (ni de otras cosas) pero mi intuición siempre me ha dejado "ver" lo que pasaría con los metales y diferentes materiales a la hora de manipularlos. Y no veo tan extraño que la tierra se mueva "a su aire". Lo que *sí tengo claro es que nosotros no lo veremos.*
> 
> ...



que de que ?? por que ?? que 

decime: 
en poquisimo tiempo , pero muy poco .. que ?? nada  hemos visto AUSTRAILA  en llamas, calentamiento global o sea principio de un cambio , ya nadie lo duda.....  AHORA EL CORONAVIRUS, dicen que se va a poner a nivel de la segunda guerra mundial como desastre...
¿ por que crees que no podemos ver pronto mas novedades ?? 
fijate que en poquisimo tiempo se estan amontonando cosas que te diria "nunca antes" .
el asunto es :

QUE ???

cambio de polos ?
gotzila ??
superman ??
transformers??
crearemos un hoyo negro ??
yellowstone
un gas mal calculado bajo las sabanas ?? 
un politico honesto  señalando el apocalipsis ??


QUEEE ?? 

ahora es el momento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2020)

DMLUNA dijo:


> Quien dice que ya no somos mascotas de otra especie.....para pensar ehhh


 
Se aburrieron de los dinos y seguimos nosotros ?


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2020)




----------



## sergiot (Abr 6, 2020)

Pero como...la tierra no era plana...?? jajajaj muy buena explicación, con razón eso del malabarismo no daba en la tecla...


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2020)

sergiot dijo:


> Pero como...la tierra no era plana...?? jajajaj muy buena explicación, con razón eso del malabarismo no daba en la tecla...


La tierra es esférica, hueca y nosotros vivimos dentro


----------



## capitanp (Abr 21, 2020)

Experimento tierraplanista donde demuestra que la tierra es....



https://imgur.com/ws3rLWC


----------

